# touring car



## tobe33 (Sep 28, 2011)

im loking at getting in the vta class and im new to tc. i know there are several different brands out there but im looking for opinions on which ones are best. thanks


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

Team associated tc4 would be a good starting point. Still a very competitive car. Also, most tracks have parts for it.


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi Tobe,

Was that a typo and you're new to rc, or just new to tc (touring car chassis)?

Good point by Edon, above. I'll add that most any chassis will work for vta, the most important point being that it should have camber adjustments (tilting the tops of the wheels in/out) some for tuning, but mostly to control tire wear.

After that I would add/want oil filled shocks (any brand that fits will do) and a selection of springs (ditto.) Then I'd go for a fast servo: Blue Bird 631, most any Savox, most any Futaba 96xx series, HItec 225's. Study the specs on those and you might even experiment with some off-brand stuff. I've gotten good results with those Chinese SG5010's run right off the battery, too. And then, ball bearings everywhere.

Now to get all that out of the gate, you'll need a nicer chassis from one of the big 4. If you can, brace yourself against those who'll start ragging you if you start with a "lesser" chassis; because tires/alignment/shocks are at least 80% of your handling and even most beginner chassis have that or can be upgraded for not so much.

After that, the only concern is durability and parts availability. Also, if you end up with lipo and use hard cased batteries, they might not fit into older chassis that aren't average to high-end, be sure to check that the battery area will allow flat, full-cornered cases, or use soft packs.

My old TA02 got whacked 5 times and did a few rolls and I only broke a steering knuckle. The AE and Losi guys, did, too; so....?

If your budget is low, or you're just testing the water, older HPI Pro II's, AE TC3's, Tamiya of most any design (even TL01's), Trinity T-Specs (heavy, though, only do those with lipo, but they're good chassis'.) Of course, the super stuff from TC, 3Zero and Xtm/Elite would suffice 

Also, by "brands," do you mean ready-to-run packages or just the rolling chassis to buy? That's a much more complicated story, but we can go there... 

To summarize chassis' only: I'd start with an AE TC3/4, HPI Pro II, most any Tamiya (may need more mods and need to check battery area,) most any Losi JRS??? series except the one where the battery is split into two pieces or a Schumacher M1.

There are some really neat looking older chassis from TEN, xCeed, Schumacher, Kyosho and Yokomo that would do, but I'd be worried about parts. Now, if your handy with a Dremel, you can make most any part fit most any car. Remember, in VTA, as long as you can move forward and not spin out, you've got a chance.

Be sure to read the boards as much as you can and continue asking q's.

Let us know how you get on,
 Gene


----------



## tobe33 (Sep 28, 2011)

i will be new to the tc market. i have read alot about different cars and for vta seems like the older tc3 cars will compete and parts are plentiful. i run dirt oval but it just seems like everywhere you run its all about the new motor, battery and tire of the week. seems like with the vta class that may be controlled somewhat and MAY not be as bad. 
i do appreciate the feedback and any more info you may have to help me out would be good. thanks


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah, I know what you mean. In strict vta, it's much more controlled in the actual vta class, not the gt. If you plan on doing the summer vta in TX, you'll need to get their flyer and the real vta rules, as they say, "No Exceptions!" Looks like only Novak motors, no Tekin esc's, only HPI rubber, etc. That's good for places that always follow the spec, though.

For local vta, the rule seems to be run what ya brung within reason "until we get it going and have a real class." That's good because it let's us all race, but kind of tough for consistency because we can't all afford a certain level of equipment. And those eccentric experimenters of the bunch (hehe) can't seem to settle on any one thing for too long.

I hope this new deal Sean's got going for SW MO pans out. Right now, it looks like he's shooting for a 17.5 (brushless) spec.

I'm thinking of trying a TC3 and a Tamiya TT01 (because of it's totally enclosed drive train) and seeing which is suitable enough and lower maintenance. I've got several open gear cars and I always seem to attract the grit and slag on the lot. The DT/DB/TT01 series get so-so reviews, but they're enclosed and even in so-so trim, can handle the average parking lot.

One thing for sure, it's hard to beat the lipo/brushless combo for control. With lots of drag brake, it's almost like the forward/brake/reverse motion of the whole car is on a servo. You can get that with brushed and nimh, but it eats up a lot of precious amps.

What kind of track and rules are close to where you will be racing?


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

tobe33 said:


> i will be new to the tc market. i have read alot about different cars and for vta seems like the older tc3 cars will compete and parts are plentiful. i run dirt oval but it just seems like everywhere you run its all about the new motor, battery and tire of the week. seems like with the vta class that may be controlled somewhat and MAY not be as bad.
> i do appreciate the feedback and any more info you may have to help me out would be good. thanks


i just picked up a pair of Losi JRXs Type R cars, with a ton of parts and one of them is RTR. i would say not to worry about having the newest and best chassis for the class, cause from watching the videos online, i dont think chassis is going to play a huge part in it, just my opinion. for the price i paid i believe it is well worth it. you will get your occasional person that can win in WGT A mains at big shows that will run VTA using top of the line stuff but that is their prerogative. i was going to just use a tc3 that i had in my collection but finding the RTR deal was excellent. but i would do what has been mentioned also. if you see a car, google image search it and make sure you can put a 2s pack in it ok without issues...


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

> i would say not to worry about having the newest and best chassis for the class, cause from watching the videos online, i dont think chassis is going to play a huge part in it, just my opinion


i agree with your opinion. i've seen a huge increase in tc4's lately. and they are winning. for $150 for the roller and $110 for the esc/motor, its hard to pass up. i got out of vta a couple of years ago when everyone started buying 300-400 rollers. just recently got back in when a friend of mine convinced me that it wasn't so much the car as the setup and the driver. i've got the setup, just need more driver.  but its still a fun competative class.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

edonsohc said:


> i agree with your opinion. i've seen a huge increase in tc4's lately. and they are winning. for $150 for the roller and $110 for the esc/motor, its hard to pass up. i got out of vta a couple of years ago when everyone started buying 300-400 rollers. just recently got back in when a friend of mine convinced me that it wasn't so much the car as the setup and the driver. i've got the setup, just need more driver.  but its still a fun competative class.


ya i refused to believe that old chassis would be good in slower classes for the longest time, but i see it in oval alot, ppl that have old, old chassis can still do pretty good in truck if not win with them, so i would have to come to the conclusion it is all on driver in slow classes, chassis rules that error out haha. im sure having the best would be nice for tuning sake, but i think it would be pretty nice to do good knowing your whole RTR setup costs as much as someones kit!!!


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

tobe33 said:


> im loking at getting in the vta class and im new to tc. i know there are several different brands out there but im looking for opinions on which ones are best. thanks


Go with the TC4. Its quality and features are much better, It goes 23 MPH stock.


----------

